# A quel Régiment je serait affecté.



## FREDERIC12345 (9 Dec 2013)

Bonjour a tous, j'ai eu mon téléphone pour mon QMB qui commence en Février et ensuite mon métier est fantassin. Le régiment dont je ferai parti est tu le r22r si je suis Québécois ou je peut être affecté ailleur???

Merci de vos réponse


----------



## Jayjaycf (9 Dec 2013)

Il y a de bonne chance que ce soit le R22R mais, sa pourrais aussi etre le PPLI étant donné que tu es renter comme fantassin et qu'il manque beaucoup de monde la bas en Alberta, le recruteur a qui j'ai parler m'a dit il y a quelques mois qu'il y avait au dessus de 100 postes a combler la bas. Pour en être sure je pense que tu dois contacter le centre de recrutement bonne chance, je te souhaite de rester au Québec.


----------



## krimynal (9 Dec 2013)

tu peux etre muter a n'importe quel régiment d'infanterie n'importe ou au Canada .... commence par faire ton QMB + ton QS + Ton cour de métier , tu t'inquièteras de sa en tant et lieu


----------



## vivelespatates (9 Dec 2013)

Holàà! 

Si tu veux une astuce, démontre que t'as aucune capacité en Anglais. Comme ça t'as plus de chance d'être muté au Qc.

-ViveLesPatates


----------



## Jungle (9 Dec 2013)

vivelespatates said:
			
		

> Si tu veux une astuce, démontre que t'as aucune capacité en Anglais. Comme ça t'as plus de chance d'être muté au Qc.



Non. La solution est de dire la vérité, et d'accepter que les besoins du Service vont l'amener ou il y a un besoin.
On a assez de gens qui mentent et manipulent, pas besoin de les inciter à le faire avant même qu'ils soient enrôlés...

Vivelespatates, fais attention avec tes conseils bidons... de toutes façons, être muté hors Québec n'a rien de traumatisant; en fait, j'ai hâte d'y retourner.


----------



## krimynal (9 Dec 2013)

vivelespatates said:
			
		

> Holàà!
> 
> Si tu veux une astuce, démontre que t'as aucune capacité en Anglais. Comme ça t'as plus de chance d'être muté au Qc.
> 
> -ViveLesPatates




jose esperer que tes pas serieux avec un conseils aussi epais que sa ..... si tu entre dans larmee en voulant pas servir ou larmee a besoin de toi , lache les forces et vas te pogner une job au Ultramar du coin ....... mais quel conseil completement stupide


----------



## vivelespatates (10 Dec 2013)

krimynal said:
			
		

> jose esperer que tes pas serieux avec un conseils aussi epais que sa ..... si tu entre dans larmee en voulant pas servir ou larmee a besoin de toi , lache les forces et vas te pogner une job au Ultramar du coin ....... mais quel conseil completement stupide



Je vais clarifier un peu.

En premier lieu le conseil en soit est pas ''Épais''. En second lieu, suis-je sérieux.? Oui. Pour le reste, c'est pas mal relié à prétendre que je ferais ce que j'ai dit, ce qui n'est pas le cas. Ceci étant dit, faut que tu comprennes que d'un point de vu personnel, j'aime beaucoup voyager et découvrir d'autres pays et environnements. Donc si je parle seulement en mon nom personnel, je suivrais pas mon conseil.

Ceci étant clarifié. Le gars demande où il risque d'être posté. Je fais juste répondre à sa question. Et je fais simplement allusion à la possibilité de favoriser ses chances d'être muté au Québec. À partir de là, c'est libre au gars de faire ce qu'il veut. Ton discours de ''Faut servir ton pays et aller où on te dit'' est un peut dépassé, car une grande partie des nouveaux militaires rentrent principalement dans l'armée pour des raisons totalement non-patriotique et superficielles genre  le salaire, avantages sociaux, les études payés Etc Etc. Et ça, c'est une réalité à laquelle tu devras t'y faire. En considérant ça, va aussi falloir que tu comprennes que c'est pas toutes ces p'tits nouveaux militaires qui vont vouloir s'amuser à s'faire muter n'importe où et faire les mêmes ''Sacrifices'' que les plus anciens qui prônent une approche plus ''Solidaire'' à la cause Canadienne. À partir de là, si quelqu'un me demande comment faire pour rester au Qc, si y doit faire ça ou bla bla. Même si les vieux de la vieille ou bien les autres militaires avec des perceptions différentes sont pas en accord, j'vais donner les possibilités au gars. À partir de là, c'est sa décision et moi j'm'en fou un peu parce que j'prends en considération que s'pas tout le monde qu'y'est ici pour les mêmes motifs. 

@ Jungle : J'suis d'accord avec le fait que le ''Mensonge'' et la ''Manipulation'' est pas une pratique qui se doit d'être fait dans le cadre d'un travail. Par contre, je crois que pour éviter ça, c'est pas en empêchant le monde de dire sur un Forum ''Tu devrais pas dire ça ou Whatever'', mais plutôt en ajustant le recrutement et faire un meilleur suivi au niveau des RH. Si quelqu'un manipule ou ment à répétition, brise son contrat. Si tu veux pas de Qcois qui veule juste travailler au Qc, fait faire un test d'anglais avant d'offrir un offre d'emploi. 

Mais tsé au Final, le gars peut faire s'qui veut, perso j'm'en fou un peu. C'est un grand garçon y f'ra ben s'qui veut!


----------



## Jungle (10 Dec 2013)

vivelespatates said:
			
		

> @ Jungle : J'suis d'accord avec le fait que le ''Mensonge'' et la ''Manipulation'' est pas une pratique qui se doit d'être fait dans le cadre d'un travail. Par contre, je crois que pour éviter ça, c'est pas en empêchant le monde de dire sur un Forum ''Tu devrais pas dire ça ou Whatever'', mais plutôt en ajustant le recrutement et faire un meilleur suivi au niveau des RH. Si quelqu'un manipule ou ment à répétition, brise son contrat. Si tu veux pas de Qcois qui veule juste travailler au Qc, fait faire un test d'anglais avant d'offrir un offre d'emploi.
> 
> Mais tsé au Final, le gars peut faire s'qui veut, perso j'm'en fou un peu. C'est un grand garçon y f'ra ben s'qui veut!



Après avoir lu quelques-uns de tes autres posts, voici quelques points:

1- J'ai remarqué que tu es en attente d'une offre d'emploi pour HCA; pourtant, n'étant pas militaire, tu crois connaître les solutions aux problèmes de gestion des RH des FAC. Je te conseille d'ajuster ton attitude; on n'a pas besoin d'un autre avocat de baraque...

2- Ta situation d'applicant ne te donne pas assez d'expérience pour conseiller les autres sur la façon dont ils devraient gérer leur dossier ou approcher leurs propres défis. Tu peux afficher des références pour aider, ou parler de ta propre expérience, mais pas conseiller au delà de ça.

3- Étant (possiblement) un futur officier, tu devrais commencer à t'appliquer lorsque tu communiques par écrit. De toutes façons, le style que tu utilises ici n'est pas bienvenu sur ce forum. Pour ce qui est de l'anglais, fais au moins l'effort d'écrire "you" plutôt que juste "u". Les communications écrites sont une grande part du travail d'un officier, et la qualité de ces communications est indicative de ta compétence en tant qu'officier.

Pour finir, ça fait 3 décennies que je sers dans les Forces; ça fait de moi un des "vieux-de-la-vieille" que tu critiques dans ton texte.
J'ai joint comme membre du rang et atteint le sommet de cette structure avant de transférer au sein des officiers. J'ai donc une perspective intéressante de la vie militaire. Mon dernier conseil: lis plus, écris moins.


----------



## FREDERIC12345 (10 Dec 2013)

Ok merci! Je ne voulais pas créer de tension. Ma question portais surtout sur l endroit car je suis séparer et j ai une fille de 9 ans qui ne va pas suivre si je suis poster a l extérieur et c est quelque chose qui me chicote un peu.

Je veut bien croire que je peut me ramasser partout mais quand tu as une dépendante (fille mineur) est-ce que ça change quelque chose???


----------



## vivelespatates (10 Dec 2013)

Jungle said:
			
		

> Après avoir lu quelques-uns de tes autres posts, voici quelques points:
> 
> 1- J'ai remarqué que tu es en attente d'une offre d'emploi pour HCA; pourtant, n'étant pas militaire, tu crois connaître les solutions aux problèmes de gestion des RH des FAC. Je te conseille d'ajuster ton attitude; on n'a pas besoin d'un autre avocat de baraque...
> 
> ...



Jungle:

1- J'ai pas joué aux avocats. J'ai simplement dis que si t'as noté des ''Manipulations'' et des ''Menteurs'' au sein des FC, c'est du domaine des RH de s'en occupé et de s'arranger por qu'y'en aille pu dans les rangs plutôt que de dire à quelqu'un de pas dire ceci ou cela sur un Forum. Et à ce que je sache, c'est une pure logique et une vérité. Tu vas sûrement encore me demander ''J'suis qui pour dire ça'', j'aimerais quand même noter que j'ai ma formation Universitaire en RH.

2- J'aimerais noter que ton deuxième point est vraiment basé sur ce qui, d'après toi et simplement selon toi, devrait pas être fait par moi en raison de mon expérience ou Whatever. J'aimerais comprendre ''Pourquoi'' je pourrais pas me permettre de dire à quelqu'un comment il pourrait ''Gérer leurs dossiers et approcher leurs p'tits défis''.? Si on prend le cas ici présent, je vois pas pourquoi je pourrais pas me permettre de lui dire quelque chose qui de un, est pûrement vrai et qui de deux, est aucunement une ''Technicalité'' que seulement quelqu'un de l'interne avec expérience peut savoir. Personnellement, je crois fortement au fait que chacun se doit de s'exprimer, je crois de plus au fait que chacun doit se sentir libre et à l'aise de parler librement et de s'exprimer sur tout sujet qu'il souhaite, qu'il soit ''Nouveau'', ''Expérimenté'' ou Whatever. Et j'ai énormément de difficulté avec ta mentalité qui est en gros : ''Yo, moi j'ai de l'expérience alors ferme ta bouche et écoute''. Et si je peux me permettre d'aller plus loin, même au niveau des ''Forces'', ta mentalité de ''Yo, j'ai de l'expérience alors chute et écoute'' est pas très pertinente parce que un Kid de 21 ans sans expérience qui sort de l'école peut te diriger et par conséquent, te dire quoi faire et comment le faire, même si t'as 3287435397 années d'expérience en tant que rang militaire et ça, c'est simplement en fonction du rang et non de l'expérience. Donc sommes toutes, j'vais continuer à me prononcer.

3- Pour mon style d'écriture, merci de t'y attarder, c'est gentil. Mais à ta gouverne, j'ai toujours passé mes p'tits tests de français et je sais comment écrire. C'est simplement que j'vois pas la ''Pertinence'' de m'corriger dans un cadre de ''Loisir'' ou de ''Temps libre''. Et même sans me corriger, j'fais moins de faute que la majorité du forum Français. Pour le style, j'écris en effet comme je parle. Mais ne t'en fait pas, j'écris pas comme ca dans le cadre ''Professionnel''. Et pour le fait d'associer l'écriture et sa qualité en fonction de l'aptitude d'un possible officier: Non. J'vais pas plus développer sur le sujet, parce que l'écriture est totalement pas apte à juger des qualités humaines qui ferait de quelqu'un un bon officier. Simplement à titre d'exemple : Tu peux pas juger le Leadership de quelqu'un par son écriture. 

Au final mon Jungle : Bravo pour ton cheminement. Cependant, j'aimerais apporter une nuance qu'est celle du fait que j'ai pas ''Critiquer'' les vieux de la vieilles. J'ai apporté une clarification pour dire que la mentalité de ceux-ci et les motifs qui les poussent à faire parti de l'armée est pas la même que celle des nouveaux. Et ça, c'est un fait indéniable. D'ailleurs, si tu veux tu peux faire une recherche sur Internet en te basant sur les motifs et sur les attitudes au travail entre les générations, tu vas comprendre où je veux en venir. Et aussi, même si tu t'amuses à me dire que t'as fait tous les rangs etc etc pour donner de la crédibilité à tes propos, personnellement je crois pas vraiment en ça. 

Tsé Jungle, j'ai un certain respect pour ton expérience. Je comprends aussi pertinament que tu es majoritairement ici pour aider les gens et que mon ''Conseil'' a pu te choquer car ça rentre pas dans ton cadre ''Moral'' par rapport au travail au sein des FC et je comprends parfaitement ça car comme j'ai mentionné précédemment, j'ai une grande ouverture par rapport aux différentes perceptions possibles des gens par rapport à divers sujets. Mais par contre, là où j'ai un bémol à ton endroit est ta mentalité de ''J'ai de l'expérience, j'ai donc raison et ta gueule''. Ensuite, d'apporter des semi-attaque en fonction de l'écriture(WTF LOL.) pour juger de l'aptitude à un métier. Et au final, parce que tu sembles pensé avoir la science infuse parce que tu t'estimes, par ton parcours, un peu comme le Rambo de s'qui peut s'faire ou non. Bref, un gros manque d'ouverture à mon sens. Et tu vois, je crois que c'est pourquoi éventuellement, si on se recroise sur un forum ou Whatever, on sera pas d'accord. Car personnellement, j'aime pas ton approche. Et si éventuellement je deviens officier, tu serais sûrement pas quelqu'un qui aimerait mon style de Gestion. Simplement car moi je prioriserais pas l'ancienneté à la pertinence, mais je laisserais le p'tit gars ou la p'tite fille me démontrer par ses aptitudes aux métiers sa valeur. Et ça, je ferais ça par de l'observation. Et non en regardant le nombre d'année de service. Et je me gênerais pas pour réprimander quelqu'un même si y'a 389743947 années d'expériences. Et je serais sûrement beaucoup plus ouvert que toi sur l'approche que j'entretiendrais avec les militaires de rangs sous mon commandement.  

P.S.: Tu vas sûrement vouloir répondre parce que t'es borné et tu vas sûrement vouloir avoir le dernier mot. Mais comment j'ai dit, j'suis vraiment pas en accord avec la manière dont t'apportes tes propos et avec ta mentalité de néandertal un peu. Alors j'répondrai sûrement pas, car toutes est pas mal dit dans le texte ci-présent. 

P.S.S.: J'ai pas corrigé mon texte, tu vas pouvoir te permettre de critiquer!


----------



## Jungle (10 Dec 2013)

Ma petite patate, dans les Forces, la gestion du personnel (MDR) est faite par les Adjudants et Sergents-Major. C'est exactement ce que j'ai fait pendant plusieurs années... pour les officiers, le commandant de ton unité est pas mal maître de ta destinée.

Finalement, si jamais tu joins les Forces, viens relire mon post après quelques années. Tu comprendras sûrement mieux...


----------



## vivelespatates (10 Dec 2013)

Jungle said:
			
		

> Tu comprendras sûrement mieux...



Non.


----------



## Jungle (10 Dec 2013)

vivelespatates said:
			
		

> Non.



Je croyais que tu ne répondrais pas... c'est plus fort que toi ? 

Oh boy, que j'aimerais retourner à St-Jean comme instructeur... 8) je voudrais voir le jour ou un Cplc va te dire de fermer ta gueule, et que ton opinion est aussi insignifiante que l'endroit d'où tu viens.  ;D

Il n'y a pas beaucoup de gars de Saguenay qui passent aux recrues comme HCA...  >


----------



## vivelespatates (10 Dec 2013)

Jungle said:
			
		

> Je croyais que tu ne répondrais pas... c'est plus fort que toi ?
> 
> Oh boy, que j'aimerais retourner à St-Jean comme instructeur... 8) je voudrais voir le jour ou un Cplc va te dire de fermer ta gueule, et que ton opinion est aussi insignifiante que l'endroit d'où tu viens.  ;D
> 
> Il n'y a pas beaucoup de gars de Saguenay qui passent aux recrues comme HCA...  >



J'dois dire que j'ai souri en voyant la dernière phrase et le p'tit bonhomme démoniaque! 

D'ailleurs comme t'as l'air d'être plugué, j'me permettrais d'te demander si j'peux m'servir de toi comme référence.?  LOL

Mais comme j'sens qu'on a développé une merveilleuse relation, j'vais même te tenir au courant si j'suis accepté pour faire un BMOQ avec la date exacte! Tu pourras v'nir te virer et m'dire un p'tit bonjour! ♥♥


----------



## Jungle (10 Dec 2013)

vivelespatates said:
			
		

> J'dois dire que j'ai souri blah blah blah...



Bon, pour finir, mon avertissement plus haut tient toujours; tu donnes d'autres conseils stupides sur des choses que tu ne connais pas, et je t'introduis au système d'avertissements du forum.

Army.ca Staff


----------



## vivelespatates (10 Dec 2013)

Jungle said:
			
		

> Bon, pour finir, mon avertissement plus haut tient toujours; tu donnes d'autres conseils stupides sur des choses que tu ne connais pas, et je t'introduis au système d'avertissements du forum.
> 
> Army.ca Staff



LOL.! Écoute ''Chose que j'connais pas''. C'est pas une technicalité que seul quelqu'un de l'interne connais qu'y'a demandé. Et la chose que j'ai dit était tout à fait approprié et véridicte. 

Alors si tu veux me mettre à ton système d'avertissement pour montrer que t'as du pouvoir sur le Forum, gâte-toé. J'm'en beurre le cul un peu!


----------



## Jungle (10 Dec 2013)

vivelespatates said:
			
		

> Alors si tu veux me mettre à ton système d'avertissement pour montrer que t'as du pouvoir sur le Forum, gâte-toé. J'm'en beurre le cul un peu!



OK, bye...


----------



## mos (27 Dec 2013)

Pour ma part lorsque j'ai fais mon assermentation au mois de mai 2013, dans mon message de mutation il était marqué en bref  fantassin 00010 pour le R22R, nous les futur fantassin étions les seuls que le futur régiment était indiqué comparativement aux autres métiers. Si lors de ton assermentation tu retrouve la même note alors il y a de forte chance que tu sois à valcartier cependant l'armée c'est l'armée...tu peux avoir une surprise


----------



## FREDERIC12345 (30 Dec 2013)

Merci! Je crois que je vais téléphonne pareil a mon centre de recrutement avant mon assermentation pour vérifier!


----------



## AceBlackFlame (14 Jan 2014)

Si tu es francophone il a de forte chance que tu sois là. Mais si jamais tu es dans un autre régiment exemple: PPCLI tu ne seras pas déçu non plus car avant tout tu as choisis ton métier pour ce que c'est et non pour où tu vas. Durant ta carrière, rien est indiqué que tu pourrais rester au Québec pendant toute la durée de ton contrat. Lorsqu'il te diront tu t'en va là et bien tu auras aucun choix...


----------



## FREDERIC12345 (15 Jan 2014)

Merci  pour ta réponse et oui j'en suis conscient. Cette question je l'ai poser seulement car j'ai une petite fille qui a neuf ans et qui ne suivra pas a l extérieures du Québec pour le reste je m'en fou de l endroit ou je vais atterrir ! Mais oui je suis en accord avec toi que je n ai pas le choix. Et pour le second point c est que depuis que j ai 17 ans que je veux m'enrôler et maintenant j'ai 34 et j'ai toujours eu un énorme respect pour le r22r. Alors ça serait un honneur pour moi de servir mon pays à travers ce regiment tout simplement mais avant tout Comme tu as dit j ai choisi l infantrie  alors j'irais la ou ils ont besoin.


----------



## MdB (15 Jan 2014)

FREDERIC12345 said:
			
		

> Bonjour a tous, j'ai eu mon téléphone pour mon QMB qui commence en Février et ensuite mon métier est fantassin. Le régiment dont je ferai parti est tu le r22r si je suis Québécois ou je peut être affecté ailleur???
> 
> Merci de vos réponse



Bon, je venais voir une référence dans les forums, mais comme je peux aider dans la discussion et donner de l'information juste et précise.

Lors de l'enrôlement, les métiers de militaire du rang et d'officier des armes de combat (infanterie, artillerie, blindé et génie de combat) ont, contrairement aux autres métiers, une affiliation régimentaire. Ce qui veut dire que non seulement la carrière est gérée/orientée par le régiment d'affiliation (et donc les mutations), mais lors de l'enrôlement, l'offre comporte cette affiliation en ce qui a trait au métier offert. Ce qu'il faut comprendre également, c'est que l'établissement des objectifs d'enrôlement, pour le métier de fantassin, l'objectif est divisé en 3 régiments (PPCLI, RCR, R22eR). Lorsque l'offre est communiqué, le message devrait normalement comporté l'affiliation régimentaire puisque la position est attachée à un régiment.

Pour avoir été instructeur lors du cours de métier de fantassin, au centre d'instruction, lors de la formation du cours, il est déterminé d'avance à quel bataillon le peloton sera envoyé et il y a une rotation entre les 3 bataillons pour combler les besoins.

Pour ce qui est de l'anglais, je sais pas pourquoi c'est pas sorti, mais avant d'envoyer un francophone dans une unité désignée anglophone, il y a un test de langue seconde au préalable. Si la personne n'atteint pas le seuil requis, le militaire suivra des cours d'anglais jusqu'à l'atteinte de cette norme exigée pour l'emploi.

Bonne soirée!


----------



## FREDERIC12345 (16 Jan 2014)

Merci mdb


----------



## krimynal (16 Jan 2014)

MdB said:
			
		

> Bon, je venais voir une référence dans les forums, mais comme je peux aider dans la discussion et donner de l'information juste et précise.
> 
> Lors de l'enrôlement, les métiers de militaire du rang et d'officier des armes de combat (infanterie, artillerie, blindé et génie de combat) ont, contrairement aux autres métiers, une affiliation régimentaire. Ce qui veut dire que non seulement la carrière est gérée/orientée par le régiment d'affiliation (et donc les mutations), mais lors de l'enrôlement, l'offre comporte cette affiliation en ce qui a trait au métier offert. Ce qu'il faut comprendre également, c'est que l'établissement des objectifs d'enrôlement, pour le métier de fantassin, l'objectif est divisé en 3 régiments (PPCLI, RCR, R22eR). Lorsque l'offre est communiqué, le message devrait normalement comporté l'affiliation régimentaire puisque la position est attachée à un régiment.
> 
> ...




est-ce que cest le cas de langlais / francais pour TOUT les metiers ??? jai un de mes amis qui est natif de Flyn en Saskatchewan , et a sa premiere affectation ya ete muter a Valcartier , pourtant y connais absolument rien en francais , je sais qui lui ont donner des cours APRES son posting , mais a la base il as due attendre 6-7 mois le temps quun cour souvre , cest encore le cas ?


----------



## MdB (16 Jan 2014)

Je ne connais pas les modalités. Cependant, s'il est anglophone et qu'il est affecté dans une unité francophone, la politique de bilinguisme fait en sorte de tester le militaire dans sa langue seconde et que s'il n'atteint pas la norme exigée pour sa position d'affectation, on l'enverra sur un cours de français. Dans toutes les bases il y a un centre de formation en langue (anglais et français). Le cours peut durer entre 2 et 12 mois à temps plein. Il se peut que les cours soient pleins en ce moment. Je ne connais pas comment les cours de langue sont gérés.


----------



## FREDERIC12345 (28 Jan 2014)

J'ai eu mon assermentation hier et effectivement le régiment qui était attaché à mon offre était r22er! En espérant que ce soit cela quand mon QMB sera fini....


----------



## lfmemorabilia (28 Jan 2014)

As-tu eu une date de qmb et félicitation j'ai hâte que mon dossier sois rendu là


----------



## FREDERIC12345 (28 Jan 2014)

10 février dans 11 jours !!!


----------



## lfmemorabilia (28 Jan 2014)

félicitation et pour quel métier


----------



## FREDERIC12345 (29 Jan 2014)

Infantrie


----------



## MdB (6 Feb 2014)

FREDERIC12345 said:
			
		

> J'ai eu mon assermentation hier et effectivement le régiment qui était attaché à mon offre était r22er! En espérant que ce soit cela quand mon QMB sera fini....



L'offre d'enrôlement est un document officiel et comme expliqué précédemment, dans le cas des fantassin, les positions sont attachées à un régiment. Si c'est indiqué R22eR, c'est que suite à la réussite du cours de métier de fantassin, vous serez muté dans l'un des 3 bataillons du R22eR.

Bienvenue dans les Forces, je souhaite de la persévérance et de l'acharnement à toutes les nouvelles recrues.


----------



## FREDERIC12345 (6 Feb 2014)

Pour  ce qui est de l'acharnement et endurance ne t en fait pas ! Ça fait 18 ans que je rêve à ce métier et je suis au top de ma forme et prêt mentalement!!!!

Merci mtb


----------

